# Pen Kit for small hands



## SpiritRider (Nov 15, 2022)

At the show this weekend I got my second custom order. A Mom is getting a fountain pen for her 12 year old daughter.

Can anyone suggest a kit for small hands? I am not ready for the bespoke road, yet. She wants a chrome kit


----------



## wimkluck (Nov 15, 2022)

x


----------



## Dannv (Nov 15, 2022)

My wife has relatively small hands.  She can happily use any of the bespoke pens I've made, een the ones with larger sections and can also use the JR series fountain pens I've made.  Get a nice kit, Dayacom uses Jowo nibs - in the kits with #6 nibs - which are decent nibs, you can get those kits from Exotic blanks and a few other vendors.  (PSI uses cheaper nibs.)  The Jr series kits will run you over $40 in chrome.  Some will run over $50 at Exotic Blanks.  Turner's Warehouse also caries a few Dayacom kits (usually cheaper) and the Beaufort Ink kits look pretty good (I haven't tried one.)  It looks like you can get a nib upgrade for the Beaufort kit (a Boch nib) but you have to order that from the UK.  Anyway, I expect any of the decent kits will work for you.  I'd suggest looking at Exotic Blanks and Turner's Warehouse.  You might also try Arizona Silhouette.  I've had good luck ordering from them as well.


----------



## jcm71 (Nov 15, 2022)

In the 12+ years I have been doing this, I have discovered there is no correlation to a person’s hand size to the size of pen they prefer..  Some big men like a slender pen and some petite women like a thicker one.  Momma needs to bring her daughter in and let her decide.


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 16, 2022)

The Baron (Berea Hardwoods)/Navigator (Woodcraft) is a bit smaller than the Jr. series.


----------



## BoonareeBurl (Nov 16, 2022)

SpiritRider said:


> At the show this weekend I got my second custom order. A Mom is getting a fountain pen for her 12 year old daughter.
> 
> Can anyone suggest a kit for small hands? I am not ready for the bespoke road, yet. She wants a chrome kit


The Broadwell Nouveau Sceptre chrome and gold is a high-quality kit. It's a fairly big, heavy pen overall, but depending on how far down a person holds the pen, the chrome part is actually fairly narrow. Also, although the cap is meant to be postable,  if you don't post it, I find that the pen is quite light. However, this kit is pretty pricey, so the final product is likely going to be in the $100 to $200 range.


----------



## woodwzrd (Nov 16, 2022)

BURLMAN said:


> In the 12+ years I have been doing this, I have discovered there is no correlation to a person’s hand size to the size of pen they prefer..  Some big men like a slender pen and some petite women like a thicker one.  Momma needs to bring her daughter in and let her decide.


^^^^ This right here. The mom really needs to let her daughter test drive a few pens and let her decide what she likes. 

I'm a prime example of how tastes very wildly. I have rather large hands and wear a XL or XXL glove. My preferred pen style varies from day to day. Some days I prefer my slim Anvil click and other days I reach for a Sr Gent roller ball. Today I'm middle of the road with a ProKraft all brass roller ball. My wife has rather petite hands and prefers the feel of a cigar pen. As Burlman stated, hand size has very little if any correlation to pen size. Its more about the feel which is different for everyone.


----------



## Joebobber (Nov 16, 2022)

I would say the smallest would be a traditional fountain pen or classic depending on where you go, i believe its a 3/8 tube.  However the quality is not very good in my opinion.

Another small fountain pen is the manager.  Hope those help you.  Good luck!


----------



## wimkluck (Nov 16, 2022)

Two fountains i turned a long time ago. The broadwell was my first (expensive) pen of good quality. I did not finish this pen. 
The other pen is a slim model. the quality of the nib is poor and the wall thickness is 1 - 1 1/2 mm Here is a link form my supplier https://www.houtdraaiwerken-penkits...ts/conservative-fountain-rollerball-pen-kits/


----------



## SpiritRider (Nov 17, 2022)

I am  working with the Mom but it's a Christmas gift so she is trying to be sneaky. I ordered a Dayacom kit going on her suggestion and the advice from all of you.


----------

